# Forstmühler Forst bei Frauenzell nähe Regensburg



## Bul Biker (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo an alle,
die sich im Forstmühler Forst südlich von Altenthann auskennen.

Da sich diese Gegend eigentlich recht gut zum biken eignen müsste, fuhr ich letzdings mal dort hin. Aber irgendwie bin ich dort immer wieder auf einen Zaun (2m hoch) gestoßen. 

Die Frage ist, ob der Forst hier komplett eingezäunt ist? 
In der Karte ist dies nicht gut zu erkennen.

Da ich erstmal ca. 30km hinradeln muss, wäre eine Info hierzu sehr praktisch. Dann könnte ich mir den Weg sparen es nochmal zu versuchen.

Danke!


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2008)

wenn das da unten auf der karte bach a. d. donau ist, dann ist das der "saupark" ... da sind viele wildsäue drin die einem hin wieder auch mal übern weg laufen ...

wie großflächig da eingezäunt ist weis ich net, aber man kommt da über forstwege ohne probs rein und raus. (gitterroste)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bul Biker (5. Juni 2008)

Ja, das ist Bach an der Donau.

Dann probier ich einfach nochmal.

Danke!


----------



## Scoopa (11. Juni 2008)

bin schon ein paar mal im saupark gewesen und auch am zaun entlang eine komplette runde gedreht. hier hast du mal ein höhenprofil. saupark runde beginnt an der hammermühle und endet auch wieder dort


----------

